# Grrrr hot weather



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

All this hot weather were getting is great since we dont get much of it but it plays havoc with my tanks temps my leopard geckos tanks get too hot on the cool side and my cresties tank gets upto 28c at times which is dangerously hot as i understand they should be not hotter than 26c.
Then i got my bearded dragons tank... I have my thermostat probe near the cool end set to 26c which normaly gives me cool end at 26c hot side at 30-32c and a basking spot of around 40c. But with the hot weather my cool ends at 27c so my heat lamp isnt going on :devil: so my temps at all ends are now 27c.

Grrr damn you global warming:lol2:

I have windows open as far as they go, and 3 fans in reps room.
What else can I do?
Are any of my reps at risk at all?


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep an eye on the temps if they get too hot, turn off your mat/lamp for a little while and once the tank is back to normal turn it back on.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I put a bowl of ice/ice brick in my salamander enclosure this seems to keep the heat down when it gets really warm


----------



## Xerse (Sep 22, 2010)

My rep room reached a nice toasty 38 degree's today. Average temperature during the sunny days for me. 

That's with a ceiling light fan on full (all day) A huge tower fan osculating on full all day, and my window (a big window) open full, all day.

Safe to say, my crestie isn't dead yet, and didn't die last year either.

The most you can do unless you want to go fork out for air conditioning units, is supply them with cold water through the day as often as you can change it, and keep fans and windows open.

Also helps if you open other windows in the house, and keep doors open inside the house, as the cold air will circulate better.


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also add that if the temp is cooler in the house than the cage, take the critters out for a little bit.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

28c is pleasant... that's just 82f...

hardly hot... 95 is hot!... erm,... 36-37c....

Weather Headlines - weather.com

it's 28c here today!

SAME WEATHER!:no1:


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

HABU said:


> 28c is pleasant... that's just 82f...
> 
> hardly hot... 95 is hot!... erm,... 36-37c....
> 
> ...


I'm english mate. We are used to the cold! :lol2:


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

No need to worry about the cresties, yet. Depending on where you reference the maximum recommend viv temp is 28-29C or so, with the assumption there are cooler areas they can also retreat to. The maximum air temp where they come from can exceed 30C, so they can tolerate it providing it isn't sustained for too long. Hopefully it'll drop overnight and that'll be ok. For comparison, my cresties vivs are averaging 27C now and the only action I've taken is open the windows a bit.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

HerpHunter63 said:


> I'm english mate. We are used to the cold! :lol2:


the how on earth do you guys manage to rule the world?

i mean africa and india are plenty hot... that didn't stop you all!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

the solution is simple do what i have done in each viv out of reach over a vent i have placed cpu fans these are switched on when it hot to allow air to circulate cooling down the vivs (these are ran on 15 volts as they are all conected together but 5 volts will power one )


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

GlassWalker said:


> No need to worry about the cresties, yet. Depending on where you reference the maximum recommend viv temp is 28-29C or so, with the assumption there are cooler areas they can also retreat to. The maximum air temp where they come from can exceed 30C, so they can tolerate it providing it isn't sustained for too long. Hopefully it'll drop overnight and that'll be ok. For comparison, my cresties vivs are averaging 27C now and the only action I've taken is open the windows a bit.



That be true. My Cresties basking spot hits 28c and will obviously be warmer the closer the ceramic you get. I often see one poking their head out over the background above the thermometer.
I even caught one getting her scaley little pie smashed in right under the ceramic.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

awh said:


> the solution is simple do what i have done in each viv out of reach over a vent i have placed cpu fans these are switched on when it hot to allow air to circulate cooling down the vivs (these are ran on 15 volts as they are all conected together but 5 volts will power one )


How do you rig these up to a power supply? I've been looking in to making one, but I can't figure out the power aspect.

Cheers


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

A computer power supply is the easiest option.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

yesterday was really hot all vivs were to hot had a big fan going in the room fans going in all vivs no lights on at all between 12.00 and 3.00 pm then just put on basking lights for a hour at a time it was over 85 in the room this was with fans going and today seems to be going to be just as hot 
i use a voltage convertor to power cpu fans


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

The easiest solution is to put ice packs in the vivs. I'm thinking about installing air con in my reptile room. It's pretty well insulated, but even so, gets warm eventually. Fans are no good unless they can draw cooler air in from somewhere. If it's hot outside, this isn't going to help much. In fact, the heat from the motors will probably make things worse.

To the OP - you seem surprised that your heat lamp isn't coming on, when you have the thermostat at the cool end. Your oven wouldn't work very well if you put the thermostat probe outside the oven, either, would it? The probe needs to be close to the heat source if it is going to work properly. Before you jump on me - yes, I'm aware of the problem of maintaining a cool end temperature in this mode. The viv design can help a bit. Make sure the vents are large and positioned high up at the hot end and low down at the cool end. This will draw cooler air towards the warm end by convection. Vivs are designed to be long and narrow to help with this as well. If you've still got problems, there are other things you can try. A reflector around the bulb will help focus the heating. A fan can be installed at the cool end to force air in. Ice packs at the cool end. Air con in the room....

My beardie's viv has been 38C warm end (higher in basking spot) and 28C cool end this week.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

awh said:


> yesterday was really hot all vivs were to hot had a big fan going in the room fans going in all vivs no lights on at all between 12.00 and 3.00 pm then just put on basking lights for a hour at a time it was over 85 in the room this was with fans going and today seems to be going to be just as hot
> i use a voltage convertor to power cpu fans


This is great - if you can be at home every time it is hot.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

Jeffers3 said:


> This is great - if you can be at home every time it is hot.


i am, have a few illnesses that keep me home nearly all the time worst luck 
would love to be able to get out and about


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

My rep room was sat at 29c yesterday, it was still 27c at 11pm last night, too hot


----------



## Nick_96297 (Oct 17, 2011)

How have you guys been managing feeding your reps?, I couldn't feed my beardie yesterday as it was way to hot and the bulb was constantly dimmed down no matter what I did to try to cool the room and his viv down. I only didn't feed him as the temps were not correct and I was told that if you do this the food will rot in their stomach overnight, did I do the right thing?

Nick : victory:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

awh said:


> i am, have a few illnesses that keep me home nearly all the time worst luck
> would love to be able to get out and about


Sorry to hear that. I know what it's like - I was off work for a couple of months back in 2008 (cardiomyopathy). Hope you're back on your feet soon.

On the bright side, you have more time with your reps!


----------

